# Do caulk and laquer work together?



## spooled (Feb 1, 2010)

Can I use acrylic latex caulk [dap Alex plus acrylic latex caulk plus silicone] to fill some cracks on a cabinet I am building before spraying with laquer? I already sprayed it with laquer undercoat and would like to fill in some small joints before spraying the laquer finish.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm thinking that might not be such a good idea. I think you may have a problem because of the silicone.

I'm guessing that you are painting with lacquer, given your comment about already spraying an "undercoat" as opposed to "sanding sealer".

In either case, I would suggest to take the time and just build a quick and dirty test piece. It would be worth the time to figure out on scrap rather than a ruined finish that has to be removed and redone.

Good luck. Cheers!


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

I have always used lacquer finish, and anything with silicone it is not permited anywhere close to the shop. It just creates all kinds of contamination problems. You might want to try using color putty for very minor fills. It comes in several colors. I use the one in little jars and you can even mix two together to match stain. Most lumber yards carry it for nail holes in paneling.


----------



## spooled (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replys, maybe a good caulk without the silicone will work? I am aware of the wood fillers and puttys available , but there are times [like now] that I would like to be able to put a little caulk in a non stress or visible crack. I don't want to see any joint cracks when the laquer job is finished. I was told by a fellow at my local woodworking supply store that he heard that acrylic caulk is compatable with laquer. Any help will be appreciated.


----------

